# Suspicious Web Page Blocked???



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Keep getting these, while visiting some pages here on the forum...why is that??


Suspicious Web Page Blocked



You attempted to access: 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/hobby-boss-1-32-sturmovik-il2-34230.html


For your protection, this web page has been blocked and submitted for review. Visit Symantec to learn more about phishing and internet security. 

It is recommended that you do NOT visit this page, however if you know that this web page is safe, you may choose to visit this web page anyway. 



Exit this site​


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2012)

Never got that one.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2012)

Quit wearing the false nose and glasses when you are trying to veiw the page and it might not be suspicious of you.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2012)

Me either. I couldn't upload photos the other day though. Not sure why. Said I wasn't logged in, and I was.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2012)

Not sure, I have not had this happen yet. 

Did your antivirus system tell you anything?

It is probably only a warning because of some advertisement on the page.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2012)

No issues with it here Jan. No doubt just a false positive from Norton...


----------



## mikewint (Oct 3, 2012)

I clicked on the link and had no problems or warnings


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2012)

Agree with Pauly,
it's the nose and glasses!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2012)

And those pink high heels ......


----------



## N4521U (Oct 4, 2012)

Well then. I didnt knoe aboit the Heels!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 4, 2012)

Pink is ok though......................


----------



## N4521U (Oct 4, 2012)

Uh Oh..... is that a question..... or

a statement Vic?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 4, 2012)

Shoot, I'll own it; I like pink,..wink...wink!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 4, 2012)

doggoneit Paul, yer gonna force me to comment and we'll both be in trougle agin


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 4, 2012)

What? I'm a "Springtime", pink brings out the blue in my eyes....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Airframes said:


> And those pink high heels ......



Much like your fishnet stockings old...eeerrmmm...boy! Still argue that them things don't match with your handbag!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 6, 2012)

After reading that last few posts, I think I'm gonna vomit.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, what the hell is wrong with you people!!

Criminee, its not friggin' pink... its bloody icecream rose!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh, of course! I forgot .....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2012)

Still get them occasionally, mind you, it's only when visiting thread with pics in them!


----------

